# Smashing racism on the road



## RSTY802510

Does anyone frequently deal with complete ignorance and racism while traveling? 
Basically kids throwing around racist and homophobic words like its nothing. I would like to discuss this among other travelers Who face this problem. Input is welcome
Looking for ways to smash this sort of shit without having to deal with ignorant fucks trying to chase you down


----------



## Tick Dickler

all the time. usually kids from 15 - 20. almost got thrown down a set of stairs once for hanging out with a gay kid. a girl i knew recently tried to kill herself because some 20 yr olds kept bullying her and shit. shes 15. fucking pussies. 

scandinavia is racist as fuck. especially denmark. the other countries are just ignorant pussies, but denmark, oh that place. kids there usually form gangs and walk around picking on immigrants. and when they feel like it, beat them up and run away. cops dont do shit either, i think they like it that way.


----------



## RSTY802510

Dang, is there any local ARA group you could link up with? The situation there sounds pretty shitty. Here its mostly racist ass rainbow kids and basically travelling nazi punks. The type that rock nausea and aus rotten patches but then say n***er every other word. Or harass other riders with hate speech for there liking the same sex or being a POC


----------



## nvasv

I encounter racism, homophobia, sexism, etc. For some reason, it's really popular with the traveling community. I tend to avoid a lot of people, whether it be freight or public transit. Shit gets old when you've been dealing with it since you were five..


----------



## Deleted member 20

I experience reverse racism when traveling in strange hoods where normally white people don't go. This includes racial profiling by the predominantly white police force who are happy to allow all non white locals to commit crimes out in the open but feel that they must search/question me since I must be out of place.

I encounter racist skinheads who assume that I am a racist because I dress similar to them. I experience discrimination from being a yankee, Irish/catholic in the south. Rednecks seem to hate mohawks & love speeding by to give the finger, throw trash out the window (including cigarettes tho I don't smoke) or swerve to pretend to run me over. I get shit for being a veteran by antiwar pussies. I get shit for being too clean. I get shit for being too old by younger travelers. I get shit for killing animals for a living & eating meat by vegans. I am constantly accused of being a cop. I am routinely attacked & bitten by dogs who all seem to hate me.

I don't care enough to smash anything on or off he road but figured Id let you know that we all experience shit on the road often from others in our supposed traveling community.

I notice that with the groups that preach inclusion they are the least likely to include you.


----------



## Odin

Hwyman said:


> I notice that with the groups that preach inclusion they are the least likely to include you.



Sometimes I think that's the cosmic test. Being put on this earth to see if you have the sufferance to wisely deal with all the bigotry and hate out there.


----------



## Ristoncor

> Basically kids throwing around racist and homophobic words like it's nothing



Would I be around unintelligent people if I had the choice not to? No. Am I going to have to? Yes.


----------



## Tick Dickler

xDAGx said:


> Dang, is there any local ARA group you could link up with? The situation there sounds pretty shitty. Here its mostly racist ass rainbow kids and basically travelling nazi punks. The type that rock nausea and aus rotten patches but then say n***er every other word. Or harass other riders with hate speech for there liking the same sex or being a POC



ARA? i think thats like anti racism stuff? i think we have something like that, but it doesnt do much. its not that bad, i guess. its rare for people to get physical. but what do i know? im not affected the slightest by words, but some people are. what exactly are rainbow kids? i keep hearing about them. thought they were hippy kids or something. also, whats being a POC. i know, im a noob haha.



highwayman said:


> I get shit for being too clean.


THIS. assuming youre not talking about drugs here. why do people think youre not a real traveller because you dont smell like piss. its way easier to get jobs and rides if you dont smell.


----------



## nvasv

Drainbow kids are wack. And POC stands for "people of color".......


----------



## nvasv

Reverse racism doesn't exist.


----------



## RSTY802510

nvasv said:


> Reverse racism doesn't exist.


I was just gonna say that


----------



## Deleted member 125

unfortunetly this kind of thing is pretty common whether travelling or not. its not strange for me to meet people who i would assume wouldnt say fag or nigger but after a tall boy or two are more then happy to say stuff that is very clearly homophobic or racist. in my opinion its no longer worth my time or energy to educate people about how fucking stupid they are. i just avoid being around them.


----------



## RSTY802510

From my recent experience, i walked into the jungle sat down with another kid who was a POC and the other kids except for mine and his road dawg where shouting racist bull shit. I looked towards him and he said its alright im used to it. Later on that night i reacted..... The next day i heard from his road dawg telling me that earlier that day a kid pushed him over and stepped on him while calling him a N***er. 
Alot of times i wont walk away instead
I will confront these inbred racist fucks.
Rolling over and walking away just lets them think its alright to keep doing fucked up shit.


----------



## Deleted member 125

if a physical confrontation happens, then yes fucking react appropiatly of course. but hanging out around that stuff is just asking to be fucked with by people who are in my opinion not going to change. its incredible how many people you wouldnt think to be like that, are.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Got to say that people around here who are ARA or SHARPS tend to be the biggest haters and trouble makers around. I dont believe in hating others for things they cant help. That doesnt mean I have to like them. I know a guy who used to be a neo nazi and belonged to a group of neo nazis here in calgary. He is someone ive known for about 14 years. I had been a spectator at one of the clashes between ARAs and the Aryan Guard back in I think 2004 or thereabouts. During this peaceful protest by my friend and his fellow protesters ARAs led by their ignorant, hatefull leader jason devigne proceeded to turn the peaceful protest into an all out brawl by throwing rocks and other debris at the nazis.
Now, im not saying that I support the ideals of neo nazis but I am saying as citizens of a free country they have a right to freedom of speech and to peacefully protest something. You dont see them crashing anti racism ralleys and causing ruckus. Okay they did afterwards. 
Bottom like is ARA crusaders like this devigne guy are the biggest haters out there and only have any support whatsoever because they've targeted a group that is easily hated in this diverse, multicultural city.


----------



## RSTY802510

cantcureherpes said:


> if a physical confrontation happens, then yes fucking react appropiatly of course. but hanging out around that stuff is just asking to be fucked with by people who are in my opinion not going to change. its incredible how many people you wouldnt think to be like that, are.


I know dude, its fucking lame how shitty people are when there in there
Little comfort zone. I wish more of these kids would just run there mouths in the wrong neighborhood and die off.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Why cant we all just fucking get along?
White pride? Brown pride? Black pride?
HOW ABOUT HOMOSAPIEN PRIDE? 
FML..


----------



## RSTY802510

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Why cant we all just fucking get along?
> White pride? Brown pride? Black pride?
> HOW ABOUT HOMOSAPIEN PRIDE?
> FML..


Fuck nazi sympathy
I cant coexist with those sorts of people. I know many kids who used to be all WP and shit and they are now completely against it. I grew up around that shit which makes me hate it even more. And i agree nationalism of any kind sucks


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

I dont know how you get nazi sympathy from that. I sympathize that they cant exorcize their rights to speak their minds, not their ideals.


----------



## RSTY802510

Sure let tom metzger speak his mind over his lame ass nazi radio show. But the people who listen to that shit go out and fuckin murder homeless people because they get so brainwash by that nationalist bull shit. 
That shit has no place out here. 
Bands like death in june use there profit to fund fascist military organizations. But there just speaking there mind so i guess its ok.


----------



## RSTY802510

Either way this is good conversation hopefully this thread keeps going for awhile. - solidarity & respect


----------



## Matt Derrick

Has anyone seen this trend of crusty punx traveling around and saying all kinds of racist shit just cause it's funny? 

I met some kids in Slab City last year that I thought were pretty cool, but then started joking with all kinds of racist words and stuff and when I called them on it they said they were simply "taking it back". Keep in mind that three of the kids were white, one black. 

I think that kinda philosophy is severely flawed to say the least.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Well how about religion? Want to talk about brainwashing? 
You cant say one specific group cant do something while there are many other groups doing the same thing only on a much larger scale. Just look at the middle east. 
What im saying is either you say nobody gets free speech or you endure what you may hear that makes you sick and take it in stride for the sake of freedom of speech. dont like it then broaden your complaints.


----------



## RSTY802510

Im not saying that they cant have freedom of speech but i am saying that there will consequences for people that go out and preach that kinda bullshit. As for religion i see it as pretty much being the same as a cult. religion is mostly patriarchal anyways. Or says that homosexuality
Is a sin. Most biblical religions are extremely fucked. Most non biblical religions are not so terrible but i really dont believe in any higher power especially ones that seems to be fictitious


----------



## RSTY802510

Matt Derrick said:


> Has anyone seen this trend of crusty punx traveling around and saying all kinds of racist shit just cause it's funny?
> 
> I met some kids in Slab City last year that I thought were pretty cool, but then started joking with all kinds of racist words and stuff and when I called them on it they said they were simply "taking it back". Keep in mind that three of the kids were white, one black.
> 
> I think that kinda philosophy is severely flawed to say the least.


I hate that shit, just like kids saying no chomo. Rape and chomo jokes seem to be a common thing around those sorts of kids. Infuriating.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Also, I've NEVER heard of or seen a "peaceful protest" from racists. Their agenda is based on hate and violence to others, and anytime they choose to rally these beliefs someone is intimidated or hurt.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

If you're making your point at city hall without using any threats of violence theere should be no consequences whatsoever, even if your cause is considered taboo. Any different and it wouldnt be freedom.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm not arguing with the fact that you either support freedom of speech specifically for views you don't like, otherwise you don't support freedom of speech. I do however reserve my right to go tell them and others that racists are full of shit.


----------



## Matt Derrick

xDAGx said:


> I hate that shit, just like kids saying no chomo. Rape and chomo jokes seem to be a common thing around those sorts of kids. Infuriating.



What's a chomo?


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Indeed. We all have that right. Thats my point. You cant crusade to take that right from anyone. Even if you dont like what they have to say. 

The government has already enslaved us, why do we try and revoke what little rights we still have from eachother?


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Oh and I suppose the neo nazis vary from place to place but I have seen a few of these clashes and I can say I have only seen the neo nazis fight or do anything other than march with signs and a megaphone until provoked and assaulted by ARA members. If you google it youll see articles to support my statement.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Of course theyve been watered down by the media.


----------



## RSTY802510

Matt Derrick said:


> What's a chomo?


Child molester.


----------



## Matt Derrick

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Oh and I suppose the neo nazis vary from place to place but I have seen a few of these clashes and I can say I have only seen the neo nazis fight or do anything other than march with signs and a megaphone until provoked and assaulted by ARA members. If you google it youll see articles to support my statement.



haha oh damn, those poor innocent racists. if it weren't for those damn ARA people!


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

That comment is really immature. It just bring me right back to the point ive been trying to make. And also perpetuates the problem--that fucking boneheads think just because they disagree with someone that someones tongue should be metaphorically cut out.

I think im done with this thread. Instead of presenting an intelligent argument you prove why ARA and supporters are just childish fucking babies who only want to"smash the racism" because it sounds cool. You have to follow a certain set of rules when you oppose something. Otherwise you are pro dictatorship.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Youll support criminal actions including assault and threatening people just because you dont like those people being assaulted? Youre just as bad as fucking nazis.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

People that say shit like that matt, make me fucking sick.

Read something other than forums.


----------



## RSTY802510

You turn a healthy debate into and argument. Quit trolling so hard. 
Im curious.. How many ARA's have you been to? Or are you just going off what you see on the internet? After all you did say check the web,


----------



## RSTY802510

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> People that say shit like that matt, make me fucking sick.
> 
> Read something other than forums.


Then you my friend should stick to your NSM forums. Try travelling to different cities and get involved in actuall protest not just your crimethinc zines


----------



## Matt Derrick

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> People that say shit like that matt, make me fucking sick.
> 
> Read something other than forums.



you're free to disagree with me all you want, but now you're making it personal. keep going this route and you'll get banned.

_personally_, i think you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Matt Derrick

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Youll support criminal actions including assault and threatening people just because you dont like those people being assaulted? Youre just as bad as fucking nazis.



i also think you're a very confused person.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Personally I know you're a moron.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Lol. "Ill ban you!" 
Grow up.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Any person with half a brain will realize I presented a valid point through intelligent argument and all you did was say 'nazis are full of shit' 
And apparently im the moron? 
Reality is Matt, youre so full of yourself that I dont know how you have room for all that bullshit you're also full of.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Im done with this site. It's a shame you have to ruin it by being a tool. Youre not worth the obvious gains it provides..

So get fucked k.


----------



## Matt Derrick

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Personally I know you're a moron.



Oh come on, you could have done so much better!


----------



## EphemeralStick

Wow so this is a thing.
I get what you're saying, everyone had the right to assemble and to speak there minds. Violence will only bring more violence, yada yada. So what happens then? Do we all just stand around with our thumb up asses listening to people spout this shit? Do we sit idlely by as an individual or group is physically or verbally attacked?
This whole idea of "they have the right to be racist" is just a sad cop out. It's easier to just blindly accept this the way the are rather than go against the norm. Its no longer a civil issue, when racism and homphobia is involved it becomes a moral issue. And yes you could argue that morality is relative but the bottom line is people shouldn't have to be hurt like that. No one should feel the sadness that goes along with being called a niggar or a fag. That shit hurts.

Also, this isn't just Matt's site, it's all of ours. And if you get banned for being racism sympathizer, in fairly certain we'll all be OK. 

Grow Up and take some emotional responsibility for the things you say.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Also before you go on some rage induced tangent about "did I day I was a racism sympathizer?" I will say this. No you didn't. However any person with the smallest bit of mental functionality can easily put that together from what you said. Words have just as many consequences as actions.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Yeah I could've but you're not worth the effort. 

Racism sympathizer?

How the fuck is it your right to ban me even if I was a racism sympathizer? 
You people are so fucking twisted its ridiculous. 
I dont want to be a part of this community anymore. 
I may have issues but at least im not fucking blind. I was saying everyone has a right to be heard even if they're shouting bigotry. You cant take that right from them and if you truly believe they shouldn't have that right I hope that you're ready to have it taken from you as well.

Neo-hippy anti everything that thinks differently, fucking band wagon jumpers only support something because its the latest fad. Thats all you are. I think racism is a totally shitty thing but its peoples right. If I dont like it I have the right to walk away or plug my fucking ears. Not attack them. ARA are so juvenile. I bet Matt is one of them.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

You're totally fucked. Trust me.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Hurry up and ban me so I dont get email alerts anymore. I deleted me but it takes 14 days.. gay.

Uh oh, does that make me homophobic?


----------



## EphemeralStick

Wahhhhhhhhh. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Later dude


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Looks like he took his toys and went home.


----------



## shabti

cantcureherpes said:


> unfortunetly this kind of thing is pretty common whether travelling or not. its not strange for me to meet people who i would assume wouldnt say fag or nigger but after a tall boy or two are more then happy to say stuff that is very clearly homophobic or racist. in my opinion its no longer worth my time or energy to educate people about how fucking stupid they are. i just avoid being around them.


That's what gets me, people you meet giving off a vibe of....Not being an asshole, then they just drop an n_bomb or call someone a f_g. It's like... -_- what the hell should I do? Stand there looking awkward? Confront them? And being totally honest, In moments of great anger, practically shrieking in the face of someone you're about to go fisticuffs with....Yeah. shame of shames, I've used words before. The c___t word got me into a particularly painful situation with a family member at one point. As lgbt myself, how can I justify having called other lgbts "f_g"? Definitely a good topic to raise, my answer is to judge people based on their actions, and always try to be better, to live and let live.


----------



## shabti

xDAGx said:


> Alot of times i wont walk away instead
> I will confront these inbred racist fucks.
> Rolling over and walking away just lets them think its alright to keep doing fucked up shit.


Easier to confront if you're rolling at least as many deep as them. What...what's the line for you? What when you see or hear it is just crossing the line, compelling you to act? I personally wish it took a lot less for me to say something.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Fuck off Matt.

-------------------------
Fag is not a derogatory term. A friend of mine whos gay often refers to himself as one.
And I hate the term 'homophobic'. If a person hates fags everyone calls them a homophobe when really they arent afraid of them, they just despise what they do. Its a defense mechanism. Much like the word 'racism'. It was invented to make those people who prefer their own race for company feel bad, like theyve done something wrong. Not everyone wants to live in a multicultural society and have been forced to. Not only that but they are called 'racists' and 'bigots' for saying so.
These words 'racist' and 'homophobic' are thrown around way too much and misused nowa days and I believe that most have lost an understanding of what they really mean. Racist is someone who hates other races. Not someone who just doesnt want to live with them. Homophobic is someone who is afraid of homosexuals. Not someone who simply wants nothing to do with tthem.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

I am the type of man who would much prefer to live in a non mixed population. I dont hate other races, just prefer my own. Ive got black, Hispanic, aboriginal and homosexual friends and im still called racist for wanting to be in a country that didnt give its land away to foreigners. Here in canada, people like me whos family built this nation get the shaft while all our resources go to 'new canadians'. It pisses me off but im mad at my government not these people. Theres all these employability programs for anyone who isnt white basically. Theres new immigrant only ones, aboriginal only ones. If there was a white one theyd shut it down and call us all racists. Its a fucking joke


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Kinda how if you say youd rather be around people who are the same as you if youre white you must be racist. But aby other cultures do/say it and its okay. Hypocrisy.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

This is white genocide


----------



## EphemeralStick

Fag is completely a derogatory term shitdick. As a gay male if someone calls me a fag they better be ready for an ass kicking. 
Why are you even still here? No one agrees with you, you clearly have stated that you're done with this site, so why are you still trying? Why don't you go be the "better" person and leave?

Rare is it that I miss being a mod but Christ do I wish I could be the one to ban your narrow minded, bigot ass.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

Okay buddy. Im not the one putting my cock in a dudes asshole so shitdick is a title for people like you. 

And im sooo racist eh? Youre a fucking tool. If I am so racist theb why are most of my friends non whites? Get a fucking clue kid. And while I dont necessarily agree with homosexuality I believe thay its ones right to choose their own orientation. And ill tell you what, 'fag' is only offensive if you are ashamed of it. My friend who I just texted the link to this thread laughed when I told him of this discussion. He told me to call you a fag but I have more respect than that. I wont do it because I know it offends you.

I dont insult you for your choices and id appreciate the same respect. Bigot? Narrow minded? Umm, no.


----------



## Odin

I also believe in freedom of speech... and I'm not sure I have formulated a complete idea here.
But.
I think there may be a difference between a race... *any race* white or otherwise... gathering together to preach what was that thing... uh... when people had to go to different schools and public facilities based on race....
...
..
. um... oh yea.. segregation.

if a group any group gathers in order to promote segregation or curtailing of the rights of any other race. Then that is kinda bogus dude.

See you have the freedom to preach negative and possibly hateful things... no doubt I believe you do... but then people have a right to respond to that in a defensive maybe equally aggressive way if they feel threatened also.

and that is a fine line. if its only words then only words should respond. if one side takes a... violent action... self defense is a right. I suppose that's just another way of saying Hammurabies code is still in effect.
I wish it wasn't eye for an eye sucks... and I'm the first to make attempts at ... Nonviolent resistance via Ghandi when i am confronted with aggression... but society seems to often go the other way.

Basically... all I'm justifying is that... if a bunch of people get together and shout... gay is wrong and black people scare us... then the gays and blacks are allowed to stand on the other side and shout back. Gay is awesome and fun and your a bunch of fraidy cats... go eat kitty litter. BOO.

But no... violence... the first instigation of violence is culpable in such a situation.


Going back to groups that advocate segregation.

You can segregate in private properties... and families I suppose... but not in public and governmental affairs. Its... well the world it way too interconnected economical and environmentally now for one thing... and the days of complete racial separation is most likely an artifact of technology. In that I'm saying races stayed separate to a degree in early development. Hunter-gather.... tribes excetera... but as technology and human curiosity exponentially increases... the possibility of isolation is less probable. at least until we hit the stars... then... ... well then a group can claim a planet or moon... ... and isolate if they choose. but even then that is all technology dependent. you can only enforce your ideals so far as your might and your opponents pacifist morals hold out I suppose.

As for lol
If a bunch a whites got together to celebrate they're own culture... independent of criticizing other races... then I don't see an issue.

I think we have stuff like that... like Bavarian Beer and Schnitzel fest. MmMM... beer and sausage and blond ladies wearing a tight bodice... "drools"...

Pluss I think the really big issue is... that yea... all these racial a sexual issues of public discouse are complicated and real... but On the GLOBAL level.

There is not real racial sexual cultural divide...(EDIt... no there those divide... its just the >>> is more ... consequentiall... mebe... ) there is only the ECONOMIC DIVIDE.

At least that is my sneaking suspicion.
After all... even among whites blacks browns yellows reds pinks gays straights jocks nerdspunks crazy what what and wingnuts like myself... there is a divide of have... and have nots.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

I hope you can open your fucking mind pal. You think that im a bigot? People like you are what gives intelligent, opinionated white people the label 'racist'. I think you've got to look up the word dude. Ive never stated that I haye other races. Only that id prefer to not live among them. I also stated that this is NOT RACISM. 
Just as you are free to choose who you bed down with, I am free to choose who I associate with. Why then am I a bigot and youre just a lovable queer? You hate on me because I prefer my own people, and call me names. I never insulted you but somehow im the bad guy and you're the saint. Wtf is wrong with you people?


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

I dislike you dude. Not because you are a sausage junkie or fanny bandit but because you have come down on me for expressing myself. I dont believe in homosexuality but I never came down on you for being one. 
If I do meet you ill have the same respect ive had on here. I will not intentionally offend you. But be warned, you talk to me like that in my face and youll get a smiley.
Happy sailing.


----------



## Matt Derrick

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> I dislike you dude. Not because you are a sausage junkie or fanny bandit but because you have come down on me for expressing myself. I dont believe in homosexuality but I never came down on you for being one.
> If I do meet you ill have the same respect ive had on here. I will not intentionally offend you. But be warned, you talk to me like that in my face and youll get a smiley.
> Happy sailing.



And the insensitive, confused, asshole white cis male of the week award goes to... *drum roll* @LiveFreeDieFree!

As a reward for your confused and ass-backwards thinking, you're getting a luxury all expenses paid vacation to... anywhere but here!

Meaning you're banned. Have fun!


----------



## MolotovMocktail

I have no sympathy for bigots who claim that their FIrst Amendment rights are being violated for having their hate speech stifled. It's ridiculous that there are some people who claim that they're being "persecuted for their beliefs" when people try to prevent them from saying the hateful and threatening things that contribute to a culture of hate.
Hate speech is currently covered under the First Amendment unless it "is directed to inciting imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such action (Brandenburg v. Ohio, 1969)." Generally hate speech isn't included in this even though it's this kind of speech that makes people think that harassment of minorities, whether verbal or physical, is acceptable and contributes to higher suicide rates in people (especially youth) of racial minorities or those who identify as LGBTQ.

(I spent all of last week working on a 12-page research paper on First Amendment rights in schools so it's kind of taken over my brain. )


----------



## Deleted member 125

from what ive just read about livefreediefree (is this not the same person that matt and i and some others got into it about him saying gg allin was cool...?) this is the kind of person who after a few drinks on a train would get mad and start a fight, its amazing how many people that consider themselves part of the travelling/punk/train hopping/hitchhiking etc community are like this. like i said before its just not worth the time to educate these people on why they are idiots anymore, hell the guy is a idiot. fuck him. if i ever ran into him (im sure i wouldnt even know it was him and nor him me) ide avoid him and be on alert, same as i do with most STRANGERS. just because somebody has a antischism backpatch doesnt make them a nice person.


----------



## shabti

cantcureherpes said:


> . just because somebody has a antischism backpatch doesnt make them a nice person.


Haha brilliant


----------



## technotrash

"...turn the peaceful protest into an all out brawl by throwing rocks and other debris at the nazis."
I don't understand...why wouldn't you throw rocks at the nazis? 
edit: AHA oh wow i just read the rest of the thread. Fuck this guy.


----------



## technotrash

but anyway, un-derailing the thread,
i think a pretty good strategy for dealing with racism and homophobia thats been pretty popular lately is to do basically what everyone just did, when someone spouts it call them out on it.
of course, if you're traveling you might not always be in safe company so sometimes you have to keep quiet.
i guess it comes down to rule #1: pick a good buddy and stick with them.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I actually could have been the guy who liked some of gg allins music & mentioned it. I dont suppot most of what he said or did. I strictly liked his music for music especially his cover "Carmelita. The pain is palpable in that song. I am in no way trying to deflect this negative attention on me but wanted to clear that up, jik. Please dont confuse me with some nazi biggot for liking a dead freaks music, maybe not all of his lyrics or message. No matter how twisted & perverse what ever his crazy message was. When i hear music i dont hear lyrics & cant sing along with any songs word for word. I hear emotions & passion.


----------



## Deleted member 125

to be fair...his cover of carmelita is pretty on point, but man you just cant beat warren zevon!


----------



## Frypan Meatboots

*deleted post*


----------



## Frypan Meatboots

Is it dangerous / life-threatening to travel alone across the country as a homosexual?


----------



## Deleted member 21003

@Frypan Meatboots 

Honestly, it can be, but I think it is possible to be safe by directing conversations where you want them to go and being confident. It doesn't hurt to plan ahead though! I don't think traveling is completely a white cis hetero game, but it definitely feels that way at times. It also depends on where you are going I think...


----------



## Frypan Meatboots

Yeah. I just didn't know if like I would be in a trainyard or group spot with other people and then some would be like "oh he isn't straight let's kick that fa**'s ass!" Figured I could get like an estimated percent chance of that happening from some more experienced folks.

Or whether it is common to come across various riders who are homosexual. I know there are a lot of homosexuals at homeless shelters... but I am talking about trainyards and squats and shit.


----------



## Deleted member 20683

i think for better and worse you find more of all types of people on the margins of society. i feel like i ran across a pretty high amount of queer folks in my travels. but ya know you might get more assholes like LFDF up there. head on a swivel !

& yknow - we got resurgent fascism in this country in part because of no-rules, absolutist free speech online spaces like 4chan for them to organize in. there is no such thing as "free speech" anyway because all speech has costs/consequences. as one racist oogle recently found out...also let's not forget that matt is not the federal gov't, this site is supposed to be his (& the community's) free speech which has no obligation to platform vile garbage. StP banhammer 4 lyfe ! ! !


----------



## Frypan Meatboots

Yeah. I feel like this country has gotten a lot better with being more tolerant of others, though. I felt like there would be a lot of people that are not straight traveling and riding because we are more prone to having our families disown us and hate us and stuff. I just didn't know if there were homophobes rampant on the rails that go after any people they can get at the are not straight.


----------



## Gwasher

just throwing it out there, when I was in Europe they called cigerettes "fags", its not always a derogatory term. Context is 100%.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Gwasher said:


> just throwing it out there, when I was in Europe they called cigerettes "fags", its not always a derogatory term. Context is 100%.



If context is 100‰ then why even bother mentioning that?


----------



## Gwasher

Bc someone said its derogatory 100% of the time. Its not.


----------



## dumpster harpy

It may as well be a different term. It's not relevant to this discussion, and either you are really just that dense, or you felt this a good opportunity to derail a conversation about serious shit while also being able to cheekily get away with saying "fag"


----------



## Gwasher

Whoa there, no need to judge me.


----------



## dumpster harpy

I need to be careful of people who pop into a thread like this to say "well it's okay to say f*g sometimes."

So I'm gonna keep judging you.


----------



## muff cabbage

Gwasher said:


> Bc someone said its derogatory 100% of the time. Its not.



it actually is
Fag used to refer to bundles of small sticks cuz back in the day when queer folx were tried as heretics they thought burning them alive w logs was a waste of wood so they'd use bundles of twigs instead


----------



## muff cabbage

(deleted)


----------



## salxtina

Man I've had really good experiences w Catholic Wrokers when houseless different cities around the country and it's really sad to see people doing CW stuff in my region both thinking that reverse racism is a thing AND thinking drunk female-bodied people are complicit in violence against them / can be considered to have given prior consent by using hookup apps

Grass is green and shit is brown
I expect nothing and am still let down


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Wow. I legitimately never expected to see the phrase "white genocide" on this site, of all places. I mean, I likely wouldn't be surprised if there were a thread MAKING FUN of people who use the term seriously, but wow.

And yeah, I know he'll never see this, but I *DO NOT * appreciate my friends being threatened.

Fuckin' nazi sympathizers. *shakes head*


----------



## Gwasher

dumpster harpy said:


> I need to be careful of people who pop into a thread like this to say "well it's okay to say f*g sometimes."
> 
> So I'm gonna keep judging you.


Im gonna just substitute the word "judging" for "loving". 
And smile.


----------



## dumpster harpy

Gwasher said:


> Im gonna just substitute the word "judging" for "loving".
> And smile.



Play it off however you'd like. You're still being a jerk.


----------

